# Slanted in crooked ear. Need help/opinions/advise



## Protector_gs (Jan 27, 2009)

I may purchase a GSD that just turned 9 months old. His ears are fully erect, but his right ear is slanted in toward his head. Will his ear stay that way forever? I appreciate any input, knowledge or opinions on this. Thank you very much.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Welcome to the board!

Can you post a picture so we can see exactly what it looks like?


----------



## Protector_gs (Jan 27, 2009)

Thank you.

The picture I have is a side shot with only the left ear showing. The seller sent me a short video upon my request and then told me about his right ear. I was able to print a couple still shots from the video and will be able to post them sometime after 6pm tonight. I don't see a way to post pictures. Can you help me out?


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Upload them to photobucket and copy paste the img tag on photobucket into your post.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I found photobucket the easiest way to post pictures from.


----------



## Protector_gs (Jan 27, 2009)

I just tried this of my 8 yr. old GSD that passed away on Jan. 19, 2009 to see if it works ok.

http://i560.photobucket.com/albums/ss46/Protector_gs/IMG_0246.jpg


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

you want to take the part that says


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

He was beautiful.Yes it worked,if you click on the IMG code it will show the picture in your post instead of having to click on the link to see it.The picture should be no bigger than 600X800 if I remember correctly.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Protector_gs but his right ear is slanted in toward his head. Will his ear stay that way forever?


At that age, probably(but no way to know 100%). I see quite a few adult dogs with a "wonky" ear that looks exactly like you are describing.


----------



## Protector_gs (Jan 27, 2009)

I got the video of the dog uploaded to photobucket. Let my know your thoughts on his ears. Thank you so much.

http://s560.photobucket.com/albums/ss46/Protector_gs/?action=view&current=DSCN2711.flv


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

My answer is the same.


----------



## Protector_gs (Jan 27, 2009)

Thank you for your input BlackGSD. I appreciate it.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

cant help with the ear, but he is still a good looking boy and i think he is ready to come home to you.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

That's not a very wonky ear. My eldest occassionally gets a bit of a cant to one of her ears. She's almost 14. Most of the time it's fine but every once in a while she over compensates and it's on the wonky side.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

my dog just turned 7 months and her right ear looks like that most of the time too. I really don't know what to do about it either. I can't see how taking would work. The funny thing is when we first got her at 11 weeks her right ear us up perfectly and it was her left one that was all over the place. I'll be watching this post.


----------

